# ATTN: Metal Bands/Musicians In London, Ontario



## eleven59 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/event.php?eid=85250345494

Click this link and check out this event! Marty (the guy hosting it) is a friend of mine and a really good guy with some great ideas. He wants to get as many local metal bands together as possible so everyone knows each other so that will hopefully lead to more shows/tours together, as well as getting musicians that are looking for bands together to start bands or join bands that are missing something. This is the first get-together, a sort of meet-and-greet. The next event will be at the Embassy and there will be gear on stage for a sort of metal open-mic night so people can hang out, chat, and jam.


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

im there!

provided i can get there.

edit: so i clicked and.. isnt that thanksgiving weekend? sure, the time i wont be here.

not missing that Embassy date then!

I needs me a band yo.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 28, 2008)

thanksgiving is in november...


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 28, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> thanksgiving is in november...



Canadian Thanksgiving is in October


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 28, 2008)

dang, i wish i were near the us/eh border, i could have 2 thanksgivings


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

hell just buy a plane ticket 

aaron, put my name in will you?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 28, 2008)

justin, buy me one. ill crash with you and eat all your food.


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

aaaw the highschool student things the college guy has food!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 28, 2008)

yes, yes i do, you are over 18, there fore there are more jobs for you.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 28, 2008)

You have CLEARLY never been 18.

Jef


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

jeff-with-the-save


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 29, 2008)

obviously, he could get a job at guitarcenter, i cant.


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

aaw he thinks we have guitar center!



less assumptions, more actual thinking!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 29, 2008)

you have no guitarcenter? do you live under a rock?


----------



## JBroll (Sep 29, 2008)

the bloody location bar under the avatar said:


> Deep River ONT (summer), London ONT (school)



Jeff


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

and at home, the closest store is 40 minutes away - with only epiphone, stagg, squier, schecter, marshall, traynor, line 6, yamaha. as far as decent elec gear goes. 

at least jeff understands!

BUT WHERE THE HELL ARE THE LONDON METALERS?!?!!?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 30, 2008)

budda said:


> and at home, the closest store is 40 minutes away - with only epiphone, stagg, squier, schecter, marshall, traynor, line 6, yamaha. as far as decent elec gear goes.
> 
> at least jeff understands!
> 
> BUT WHERE THE HELL ARE THE LONDON METALERS?!?!!?



in england.


----------

